# Broken hymens cos of riding??!!



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm sorry if this is in the wrong place... Didn't really know where to put this thread... :?

Anyway, in our PE theory class at school yesterday we were doing sex ed.  And then the teacher was talking about broken hymens and how i could already have a broken one cos i ride? Not that it's a big issue, but I'm just really curious! Is that true? 
​


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, it's true.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

If you're a horseback rider or a gymnast, count yourself lucky, because chances are very good you'll never have to experience that lovely pain and bleeding during your first time!

Of course then you may have to endure a vindictive ex accusing you of lying about your virginity, but that's another story.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes it can happen
Sorry, but a side question:
Would you know if it has/had broke? Would you feel anything?


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Usually you would get some blood down there after it happened, just some spotting.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I never did, personally. Possible it happened on a period though and I didn't notice, but I never felt anything.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I never noticed anything breaking, but it obviously had before my first time as it was a breeze.


----------



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine broke before my first time as well and I never noticed it. My friend who rode as much as I did wasn't so lucky however. So yes it's possible but you may never know until you're a bit more grown up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Another benefit to horse back riding...


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep happened to me too. It happened before I got my fist period (I was a late bloomer ). I got a little freaked out because there was a little blood, and then it didn't happen again until I got my first period like a year later or something. Never felt anything though which is pretty good in a way I guess


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Ohkay everyone thanks hahah i guess it's a good thing...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Not every rider will break their hymen. 

Good friend who rode for 10 yrs before having sex didn't break hers, she bled like a stuck pig, but had little pain. I didn't bleed at all, but had excruciating pain. Another rider friend didn't bleed and had no pain. I think it's luck of the draw. :lol:


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Definitely another benefit of riding... LOL. And to who ever posted dealing with the ex who did not believe about your virginity, I hear you... wish there was a way to tell if a guy was a virgin.... not fair!


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hope this convo isn't awkward for anyone as well...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Horse back riding is a high impact sport that could cause this yes.


----------



## rissaxbmth (Feb 2, 2010)

i think my jaw dropped when I saw this post haha but its good to be open about it
I didn't notice it but it must've happened before my first time because I didn't hurt or bleed so I suppose thats a good thing


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

rissaxbmth said:


> i think my jaw dropped when I saw this post haha but its good to be open about it
> I didn't notice it but it must've happened before my first time because I didn't hurt or bleed so I suppose thats a good thing


Hahah yeah i guess so  Ooh that must have been good then,i have no idea if mine is broken :-oops:


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

HorseChic said:


> Hahah yeah i guess so  Ooh that must have been good then,i have no idea if mine is broken :-oops:


Neither do I. I guess it probably has happened in the 5 years I have been riding. I never noticed unusual bleeding, so it could have happened when I was on my period, or right after one and I thought I wasn't done or something.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yeah, thats probs what happened i guess...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Also wanted to add because I can't remember if it has been said or not...

You can break your hymen from using a tampon, gymnastics, heavy exercising, bouncing on a trampoline...

Your OBGYN will be able to tell if your hymen is in tact if you want to know, but I know I never really knew one way or the other until the first time I had sex and I saw it wasnt horrible and a bloodfest (TMI?) Breaking your hymen can produce a lot of blood or a little. 

 Your daily dose of random information...


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I feel so dumb for asking this. What is a hymen? Is it when like something pops and bleeds when you have sex for the first time? Sorry to make it all akward...


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Not awkward. 

A hymen is a mucus membrane covering the opening into the vagina. Some women have more, some women have less. 

"Popping the cherry" means breaking the hymen and usually penetration. 

Hope that helped!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Okay, thank you!! 

I am kinda hoping mine already broke. This one girl in my English was talking about it (at the time I had no idea what she was talking about), and she said it was painful.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

It can happen but You are more likely to do so during gymnastics or whilst putting a tampon in.

I've ridden since I was 3 years old (22 years), I've tried most of the English riding sports, I've had some horrific high impact falls (including one that crushed 2 discs in my spine) but Riding did not break my hymen.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

How do you know its popped? I've been riding for just over 9 years, have had my period for around 3 years. I've had some pretty hard hits during a horses bucking but never bled unless it was my period. How do you know its broken? 

I just wonder because I would love to use tampons but last time I tried it hurt to put it in so I stopped. My mom said when you break the hymen you should be able to use tampons for sure.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

unless you have sex or have a doctor to have a look for you then no real way of telling. You could have a feel yourself but it is unlikely they you would know what to feel for.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Beau Baby said:


> I just wonder because I would love to use tampons but last time I tried it hurt to put it in so I stopped. My mom said when you break the hymen you should be able to use tampons for sure.


Just wanted to add that even if you have broken your hymen, it is possible to still have pain while trying to wear a tampon -- Especially if you have anxiety about one. 

When I first tried to put one in, I wasn't doing it correctly. I would recommend one of the playtex slimfit plastic tampons for a light or regular flow. As gross as it sounds its also easier to put them in when you are on your period rather than practicing when you're not.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow I was wondering this same thing cause my gym teacher told us that. He also told us that if you can do the splits all the way then your hymen is probably broken. Anyone know if thats true?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope, that's not necessarily true. 
The only way to be sure is to check with your doctor.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Thnx Spastic Dove. As dumb as it sounds I do actually have quite a bit of anxiety about putting in a tampon. I'm 16 and its stupid but I'm not good with pain and it just freaks me out! But I don't feel sexy in pads{duh who does} and I always think people can tell I'm wearing them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, a lot of girls do get some anxiety about it and tension is not exactly helpful for that sort of thing. 
A Guide to Using Your First Tampon There is a website about how to properly insert one and some info about it if you're interested. It does have some drawings/diagrams. 

If you don't like pads and have anxiety about tampons you could try a Diva Cup. I have never tried one but there's some women on her who swear by them. FAQs - DivaCup

It seems like they don't go in as far but I'm not positive.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You get used to tampons over time. Lots of young girls have difficulty with it. Even if your hymen is broken it can still be very difficult because you are not "stretched" inside enough. Do not worry, it will come with time. 

I didn't think it required impact to break the hymen, just riding can stretch it enough. 

Don't quote me on that though, I'm not sure but that is what I thought.


----------



## cascy (Oct 21, 2010)

It doesn't have to be "impact", they can be broken doing something as simple as riding your bike. 

Also, not everyone bleeds when it breaks either.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

From reading this, I think mine has to have been broken for quite a while. I've never felt pain down there. But i've been riding since I was 4, rode a pony that always bucked. And did gymnastics for a couple of years when I was little.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

The first time I yried putting a tampon in- i ended up bawling from pain. It kept falling out too :/


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine was broken before I lost my virginity. Likely from riding.

Also, to those girls having tampon trouble, don't be afraid to ask your mom to help. My best friend actually had her mom put hers in the first time. It may sound gross and awkward, but she's never had trouble with them. 

I remember my first tampon experience. I didn't know you had to put the applicator inside you and then push the plunger. I was just touching the tampon to my body and then pushing. Talk about excruciating. It wasn't until I read the instructions that I discovered you had to insert the applicator. I wasn't a very bright twelve-year-old. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm really nervous about putting tampons in as well...


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Just a tip. For your first time, make sure you get plastic tampons. The cardboard kind are harder to get in, and can hurt if you're too dry. The plastic ones glide in much more easily.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

wannahorse22 said:


> The first time I yried putting a tampon in- i ended up bawling from pain. It kept falling out too :/


You were most likely putting it in wrong then. 

You can always have a friend/mom stand outside a bathroom stall while you try it or ask your obgyn. It should not cause pain and you shouldn't be able to obviously feel it while it is in there.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i really dont like them. i think they are gross and you can get a disease or an illness from them cant you?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

You are thinking of TSS -- Toxic Shock Syndrome which is potentially fatal. 

In the early 80s it was a big problem especially with a particular brand of since recalled tampons. However these days it's fairly rare especially if you use tampons correctly. They should not be left in for extended periods of time ever. 

Diva Cup is a really popular alternative for tampons.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You think a tampon is gross but sitting on a wad of cotton covered in your blood isn't? :lol:

The disease is TSS, but it is extremely rare and is almost always caused by carelessness of the woman. Too big tampons, tampons left in for too long, etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I was always panicked about using tampons, and my mum and I never had a great relationship and still don't, so I could never ask her, in fact my dad gave me the period talk AND the sex talk, poor guy! 
As someone said, it's much easier to insert them when you have your period. Relax your muscles, breathe out and just allow the tampon to find its own way, if you force the issue chances are you'll put it in at an odd angle and then it WILL hurt! 
You can also use a small amount of lubrication, just apply to the tip of the tampon, and you'll find it much easier to insert. Until your body gets used to them, it makes take a few goes until you can comfortably insert one with no help from lubrication. 
Once inserted properly, you shouldn't even be able to feel that you're wearing one. When I was in school I used to be so worried about people noticing that I was wearing a pad, or that I might 'leak', so tampons got ride of that problem for me  You can go about normal life when you are using a tampon rather than pad, riding is far more comfortable, you can still going swimming or wear tight pants  
And they're actually more hygenic than pads - pads not only leave blood (which by the way, is a bit nasty when it comes from there so ALWAYS wash your hands!!) sitting around your 'down stairs' area for a few hours at a time, but they can also create a moist, warm environment perfect for harbouring yeast infections ... not nice!


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I pan on always sticking to pads- I just feel more comftorable with them

I am sorry for going of topic, but I thought it would be o.k. to ask you guys- I am a little embarassed to ask mom I don't plan on having sex anytime soon (not till i'm married) but alot of girls say it hurts. That makes me scared. Does it?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunny said:


> You think a tampon is gross but sitting on a wad of cotton covered in your blood isn't? :lol:
> 
> The disease is TSS, but it is extremely rare and is almost always caused by carelessness of the woman. Too big tampons, tampons left in for too long, etc.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


ICK Sunny!!! i never thought of it that way before! hahahah


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Sunny said:


> You think a tampon is gross but sitting on a wad of cotton covered in your blood isn't? :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay... Your true about that... :wink:​


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> I pan on always sticking to pads- I just feel more comftorable with them
> 
> I am sorry for going of topic, but I thought it would be o.k. to ask you guys- I am a little embarassed to ask mom I don't plan on having sex anytime soon (not till i'm married) but alot of girls say it hurts. That makes me scared. Does it?


You pretty much summed up what i was about to say... :lol:​


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm glad somebody else feels the same way


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm almost 40 and I hate tampons, they hurt me. But I was told I have a tipped uterus, which means mine is tipped backwards. I guess its pretty common and you have no idea until your OBGYN tells you.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yes, sex is excruciating. Don't do it!!!! :lol:

In all seriousness, yes, it can be painful. It all depends on the circumstances(whether you have had any other sexual experiences, whether your hymen is already broken or not, the size of the man, etc.). My first time wasn't, but I know a lot of people whom it brought to tears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Yes, sex is excruciating. Don't do it!!!! :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness, yes, it can be painful. It all depends on the circumstances. My first time wasn't, but I know a lot of people whom it brought to tears.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:lol: Great advice Sunny. Listen to her.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

My first time was more uncomfortable than anything else. I was very unimpressed with the whole thing and it felt more like an uncomfortable pressure than pain. 
Times after that I have had fairly painful moments because of size + angle we were going for being bad, but it was still never anything excruciating. 

But that's just me.

I do like the idea of not doing it though. That's always a good plan. When you do decide to do it. it should be with someone who you are comfortable talking about that concern with to make sure nothing is rushed.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sunny said:


> Also, to those girls having tampon trouble, don't be afraid to ask your mom to help. My best friend actually had her mom put hers in the first time. It may sound gross and awkward, but she's never had trouble with them.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


^^hmm..thats kinda odd lol..but whatever works. i think i would be far too embarassed to ever do anything like that lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

well im only 14 so i dont know whats its like. please dont try explaining lol


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> well im only 14 so i dont know whats its like. please dont try explaining lol


Sorry to bring it up! I'm 14 too, it's just everyone talks about it- so I just wanted to know if it's true:lol: I have already decided it *is not *going to happen till I am married!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah!! well i dont know with me.....i just didnt want "the talk" hahah!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

wannahorse22 said:


> I have already decided it *is not *going to happen till I am married!!!


Good for you! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

it will probably be the same for me. havent thought about it. theres a girl at our school and she is 15or16 and she has already had a baby 7 months ago!!!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, there are lots of those here. There are actually weekly meetings for teen moms at our school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Where we live in Indiana, they actually have a PRE teen pregnancy rate. WE REALLY DO NOT NEED THESE PEOPLE REPRODUCING!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

meetings? wowo we only have one teen mum at our school :<


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

There are 3 or 4 teem moms at my HS


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Hah, well she asked! 

Answering questions seems to help so kids don't try and go find out on their own. Wasn't trying to be inappropriate or anything so I guess if anyone does have any questions, you can always PM me and I will answer the best I can.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

my mum woudl kill me!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We had a fairly large number of teen pregnancies towards the end of my highschool career but there wasn't a big sex ed program there. 

When I was in highschool in NJ there was a large sex ed program and it seemed to help. Part of that was probably because they gave you anamatronic babies who cried at all hours of the day to take care of. In the school I graduated you just got a 5lb bag of flower that girls would just set down and forget about.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> We had a fairly large number of teen pregnancies towards the end of my highschool career but there wasn't a big sex ed program there.
> 
> When I was in highschool in NJ there was a large sex ed program and it seemed to help. Part of that was probably because they gave you anamatronic babies who cried at all hours of the day to take care of. In the school I graduated you just got a 5lb bag of flower that girls would just set down and forget about.


We get those babies! It's kinda weird- but I think it will be fun It will be like playing "mommy" again. Don't read me wrong though, I am not stupid enough to _actually_ want a _real_ baby:lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I never had the baby because I was a TA for the class. It was almost worse... 
I had to pack like 80 diaper bags, then by the end of the third day I was getting students yelling at me because their baby wouldnt stop crying and they thought there was something wrong with it "like with the computer or whatever" :roll: 

It does get the message across to some of them though.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I never had the baby because I was a TA for the class. It was almost worse...
> I had to pack like 80 diaper bags, then by the end of the third day I was getting students yelling at me because their baby wouldnt stop crying and they thought there was something wrong with it "like with the computer or whatever" :roll:
> 
> It does get the message across to some of them though.


*.....some*......:lol:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Some :roll: then you get the 13 year old girl who thinks it will make her get married if she gets knocked up by their boyfriend. It's like watching an episode of Maury unfold before your very eyes. 

You stick with your robo-babies!

Thats one of the awesome things about horses. You tell a horse crazy teen she won't be able to have a horse if she gets pregnant and it usually makes them be a little safer. 
Usually.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

cascy said:


> It doesn't have to be "impact", they can be broken doing something as simple as riding your bike.
> 
> Also, not everyone bleeds when it breaks either.



THIISSSS!

Yes it CAN bleed when it breaks, but I broke mine long before my period and long before my first time because I was really active in martial arts and riding. It won't necessarily bleed at all, and it may not necessarily be painful either. It probably happens the most without people knowing it.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

wannahorse22 said:


> There are 3 or 4 teem moms at my HS


My school has the highest teen pregnancy rate in my state. I think top 10 in the country. At least 14 pregnant girls. And by pregnant I don't mean that they carry the pregnancy out, a lot of girls at my school have had numerous abortions it's repulsive.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

we get them as well. I get it next year though so i have to have a boiled egg this year, but havent got it yet. probably not going to  its for child studies.


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

Mickey4793 said:


> My school has the highest teen pregnancy rate in my state. I think top 10 in the country. At least 14 pregnant girls. And by pregnant I don't mean that they carry the pregnancy out, a lot of girls at my school have had numerous abortions it's repulsive.


Wow. It's even more horrible that they get abortions:-x


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Our school doesn't give the babies or the flour bags. Here is what out sex-ed program consists of:

"If you have sex you may get pregnant or an STD. -shows a couple nasty herpes pictures- Here, everyone take a condom."

:roll:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

At least they give them condoms... The highschool I graduated from was pretty abstinence only so I also know a few girls who used abortions as birth control when they could have gotten condoms for free at our health clinic.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Stop talking about sex everyone my computer is blocking some of these pages... *rolls eyes*


----------



## Cobble Hill Jumpers (Nov 16, 2010)

Definetly can happen!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahahah  you started it!!!  lol


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Lol

As far as I know at my school, only one girl in the last 3 years has had a baby and she came back after she had her baby and finished her last year. 
But there was a girl in my year who has had about 6 abortions (probably more by now) 1 miscarriage and got some std's off some 30 year old's, probably doesn't help that my school gives out free condoms.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm eagerly awaiting for a man to stumble upon this thread and become horrified.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ShinaKonga said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting for a man to stumble upon this thread and become horrified.


oh I'm sure they have read this whole thing! They always do.never put girls only in the title because that just invites them in.

KEVEN I KNOW YOUR OUT THERE! lol:lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay! I can view this thread now hehe


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Sunny said:


> Yes, sex is excruciating. Don't do it!!!! :lol:


 


BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


That was AWESOME. I'm so putting that in my quote book.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> BWAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> That was AWESOME. I'm so putting that in my quote book.


Hahah same here!! :lol:


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ick i wouldnt know i am only 14!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh yes it can definitely happen...(I didn't read most of the thread BTW)

This is kind of (really) nasty, but my personal experience was WEIRD.

So when I was 12 I went on a trip to Sedona, Arizona. Went on a trail ride for fun, and because I had experience they threw me on a quick, bouncy horse. Well...You can guess what happened. But up until I was 14 and a half, I had CRAZY hormones. When I was 13/14 I would sweat profusely for absolutely no reason because of it. So when "that" happened, for some reason it wouldn't stop bleeding for a whole week. Freaked me out. It never came back, till half a year later when I got a random week again. Then another half a year later, I got my first "real" period, and it lasted TWO WEEKS. Augh. 

BUT as long as you're not me it should be fine. My body just doesn't like being normal, haha.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Mine doesn't either, Tymer.

My periods used to last well over a week and I would have to use a super tampon and a super pad, otherwise I would leak. Very, very heavy.
I got put on BC, though, and it has made SUCH a difference. Now my periods are light-medium, and usually last no more than 4-5 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

My boyfriend's sister has a beautiful little baby girl who is now a year and a half old. She is 16 now. Yepp - She was 14 years old when her daughter was born. :/ Stuff happens, ya know? What's really pitiful is the girls who are that young that actually TRY to get pregnant. I'm 17 and this past June, I found out that I was pregnant... the day after my boyfriend broke up with me. Definately wasn't planned or expected. I was on birth control and all that jazz.

We have a fairly small school (about 500 kids) and we have at least one girl a year. Usually 2.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

You guys bodies seem normal enough... I haven't had my period for three months and counting


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, Saskia. That's happened to me before.

Are you under a lot of stress?

When it happened to me I was very, very stressed and my body was really out of whack, I.E. no period for months and hair falling out.
I ended up having tp be put on medication for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Lots of stress can make your body do wacky things! You may not even realize that you're stressed.

I am on BC right now but I kind of want to stop it as I've noticed since being on it I'm a bit crabbier than normal. A girl I work with said she noticed the same thing and when she stopped taking it she noticed a HUGE difference in how she felt mood-wise. However I don't know if I can deal with having heavy, unpredictable periods again.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My BC puts me in a much better mood, but then again I have depression issues, so the pills help by sorta fixing my hormones.

I did, however, get the Depo-provera shot before the pills, and it REALLY messed up my body, everything about it. I was angry or depressed all the time, and my period lasted the whole three months I was on it. Bluhh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Yikes, I am considering talking to my doctor about doing a shot one instead but who knows. I may just take a break from the pill for a year (which is apparently recommended to allow your body to regain it's ability to balance it's own hormones or something like that) and then try a different pill/different form of BC.

It's suck finicky stuff.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

It really is.

I know some people who had good luck with the shot; my body just didn't like it. And the fact that the needle was inserted into the hip area. Ouchie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Are they all inserted there? Ow!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure.

But I know mine was there and my friend got hers there, too.

Yes, it wasn't pleasant. >.<
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I went to the doctor and got blood tests and she said it was likely to be my moods or emotions effecting me. 

I was under stress maybe a month ago, but I have been on holidays for three weeks now - no job, no uni, no nothing. 

I always despised having it but now its gone I feel a bit like a failure of a woman.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

You are not a failure! :lol:

When I realized that it wasn't a terminal illness causing me to miss mine(I'm a hypochondriac), I was ecstatic about not having to worry about a period.

But I guess the joy of a period-free life relieved my depression, because T.O.M. soon returned. -sigh-

**For those who don't know, Tom is that dreaded visitor who never fails to come by once a month and be a pain in the... uterus.
Or Time Of the Month. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunny said:


> My BC puts me in a much better mood, but then again I have depression issues, so the pills help by sorta fixing my hormones.
> 
> I did, however, get the Depo-provera shot before the pills, and it REALLY messed up my body, everything about it. I was angry or depressed all the time, and my period lasted the whole three months I was on it. Bluhh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the same thing happened to my friend. She went on the shot a few years ago and was really hyped up and angry. It would settle down about 2 weeks into the cycle, but she ended up going off it because she just couldn't handle the mood stuff at the beginning. It was pretty intense, although her volleyball coach loved her because her spike was wicked while she was all hyped up =P

I'm just on the pill and it's been working pretty well for me. Had to tweak the dosage a couple of times, but reading some of the responses here i feel like i got pretty lucky in this department.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Hm i wonder if i should tell my friend about that shot...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Sunny said:


> and my period lasted the whole three months I was on it. Bluhh.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
gee that WOULD suck!!! yep, 4-5 days is enough for me :lol:


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

hahah this is kinda awkward now


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I remember my sex ed. teacher saying that, and literally everybody turned to look at me. xD I went bright red.

I think I'm lucky though, it broke... so I guess it won't be as painful my first time? XD It freaked me out though, to be honest.


----------



## HorseChic (Jun 19, 2010)

Jore said:


> I remember my sex ed. teacher saying that, and literally everybody turned to look at me. xD I went bright red.


OMG, same here! It was so embarrassing! :wink:


----------

